# OPC Client / Trending Software / Datalogging



## JandeFun (22 Oktober 2007)

Hallo alle,

ich dachte mir ich frage hier mal in die Runde ob, jemand einen Vorschlag zu meinem folgenden Problem bzw. eine Idee hat, wo ich die nachfolgend beschriebene Software erhalten kann.

Ich habe ein mit einem OPC Server installiertes System, mit dem ich über Fernverbindungen auf unterschiedliche Steuerungen zugreifen kann.
Daten und Zustände sind mir so zugänglich, jedoch habe ich schon nach längerem Suchen im Netz keine geeignete Software gefunden, mit der ich Trends von Werten schreiben kann, die komfortabel speichern und auch später wieder aufrufen kann. Einen zeitlichen Zoom wäre auch super, sprich eine Software mit möglichst hoher Komfortabilität.

Im weiteren sollte die Software auch externe Daten aus csv Dateien einlesen und darstellen können.

Vielleicht hat jemand einen TIP für mich, welche Software da von Nutzen sein könnte.


----------



## zigbee (23 Oktober 2007)

JandeFun schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> ich dachte mir ich frage hier mal in die Runde ob, jemand einen Vorschlag zu meinem folgenden Problem bzw. eine Idee hat, wo ich die nachfolgend beschriebene Software erhalten kann.
> 
> ...




Hallo JandeFun,

ich kenne mich in diesem Gebiet zwar nicht aus, aber ich weiß, dass ein Kollege mit OPC Works arbeitet. In Verbindung mit der Data Station oder einem Bediengerät von Red Lion welches als OPC Client oder Server arbeitet. Ein export von csv Dateien ist hier auch möglich.
Sorry mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.

http://www.redlion.net/survey/downloads/softwarelibrary/opcworx.html
http://www.wachendorff.de/Industrie...91&PHPSESSID=309f67f45fc61e1cc467fc812a46257a
http://www.wachendorff.de/Industrie...ch_inhalt.php?Inhaltskategorie=Bedienger%E4te


Gruß

ZigBee


----------



## JandeFun (23 Oktober 2007)

zigbee schrieb:


> Hallo JandeFun,
> 
> ich kenne mich in diesem Gebiet zwar nicht aus, aber ich weiß, dass ein Kollege mit OPC Works arbeitet. In Verbindung mit der Data Station oder einem Bediengerät von Red Lion welches als OPC Client oder Server arbeitet. Ein export von csv Dateien ist hier auch möglich.
> Sorry mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.
> ...


 
Hallo ZigBee,

erstmal danke für deine Informationen.

Das Gerät von RedLion habe ich bereits erfolgreich im Einsatz, jedoch mein Problem liegt genau darin, dass ich nicht sehr komfortabel die gelieferten Daten von dem Gerät darstellen kann. 
Im Augenblick arbeite ich die Daten immer wieder in Excel auf und erstelle meine Trends manuell.
Was ich benötige ist die Software, die zum einen als Clinet am OPC Server arbeitet und zum anderen auch gespeicherte Daten in Form der csv Datei wieder darstellen kann.

So wie ich es bis jetzt nach einem kurzen überfliegen verstanden habe, ist OPC Works ein Programm zu parametrierung des OPC Servers.


----------



## Hoyt (23 Oktober 2007)

Hallo JandeFun

Wir setzen in unserem Betrieb (grosse Lebensmittelfabrik) den Industrial SQL Server von Wonderware ein. Er erfasst Daten aus praktisch jeder Datenquelle (natürlich auch OPC) in einen SQL-Server.

Zur auswertung der Daten verwenden wir ActiveFactory ebenfals von Wonderware. ActiveFactory kann unter anderm auch Reporte für Word und Excel aus den InSQL-Daten generieren.

Wirklich eine tolle Sache.   

Aber leider nicht ganz billig.  


http://de.wonderware.com/products/datasheets.htm
http://de.wonderware.com/NR/rdonlyr...-9FEAD6350E82/0/DBIndustrialSQLServer90DE.pdf
http://de.wonderware.com/NR/rdonlyres/F1AEBD1D-5708-4ACC-92B3-7BBDADA12DA4/0/DBActiveFactory91DE.pdf

Gruss Hoyt


----------



## Nitrozin (24 Oktober 2007)

Hi,

schau mal bei Matrikon, die bieten sowas in der Art kostenlos an.

Operational Insight Lite
http://www.matrikon.com/operational-insight/lite.aspx

Gruß Volker


----------



## MatMer (24 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wir bieten Dienstleistungen mit sowas ähnlichem wie das von Wonderware an.

Das Plant Information System ist auch eine Datenbank die über Interfaces an alles gekoppelt werden kann, z.B. OPC Server, S7 usw....

Die Daten können zum einen in Excel abgerufen werden oder im sogenannten Processbook, dort können Trends und sowas angezeigt werden. Über das Langzeitarchiv kannst du dir die gespeicherten Werte vom letzten Jahr und noch länger angucken.


falls du dazu mehr wissen willst guck dir die Seite mal an, einfach links in der Spalte von PI:

http://www.megla.de/owa/website/showpage/4100


----------

